# Which locomotives smoke and choo-choo A/F models?



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,
Could you please tell me which American Flyer models, smoke and choo-choo?

John


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

John,
Check out this link to RFGCO. They do have a great list of all Steam locomotives with details. Its a start to the info you are looking for. 

http://www.rfgco.com/steamspecs.html

Aflyer


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Afler,

Thanks
John


----------

